# Parts For Eura Mobil 810 2004



## MiffyandDi (Nov 16, 2013)

We are looking for the rear light cluster bumper panel for an 810 Eura Mobil - the grey plastic piece at the rear - Can anyone point us in the right direction?


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Simon at Notts Country campers organised one for us a couple of months ago.

Simon
www.nottscountycampers.co.uk
07543 352304


----------



## MiffyandDi (Nov 16, 2013)

Brilliant Orridge, will try him tomorrow. Did you have the full rear or can they be separated centre and 2 sides? What sort of cost?


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

only need one of the lenses and was about 29.


----------



## MiffyandDi (Nov 16, 2013)

We need the plastic surround not the light lenses


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Notts Campers are the Eura Mobile dealer for the UK hence providing their contact details for you.


----------



## MiffyandDi (Nov 16, 2013)

cheers .. will give them a go


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I broke my rear driver side corner assembly/ light cluster when I forgot about the outswing when turning in a car park, caught it and ripped it off in about 12 pieces. I collected the bits, put them back together like a jigsaw and glued them, then fibreglassed matt the inside etc and then had it resprayed.
Is yours damaged, I can tell you how to remove each or either corner piece if you don,t already know
The two corner pieces and the centre piece are separate and will all come off separately. In brief the corner piece is held on by the 3 light fittings plus a couple of side screws. The central bit is screwed on the underside and a lip slots into the aluminium channel above it.

Dave


----------



## MiffyandDi (Nov 16, 2013)

Hiya Chudders, 

yes slight damage to one side. we let a mate borrow it.. did a thousand miles and damaged it whilst parking it at ours on his return!

But really handy to know how to remove it .. you are a star. Will get it off and have a look at what we can do. 

Really appreciate it Chudders and once again thanks a million.

Rob and Di


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

MiffyandDi
You have a PM

Thanks, Chudders


----------

